# vetasses for bricklaying



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

hello, is there anybody out there that has done there vetasses tests for bricklaying? or know anything about the tests? ive been on there website,but i would like some inside info on this subject. many thanks,


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

*vetassess for bricklaying*

hi

my husband has just been notified he has passed the vetassess application and is going to do the practical this april (still awaiting final date and details) the next available date was July. The application was hard going - there was so much info he had to provide - 

it cost $600 to apply and then a further $1500 for the practical. when he has done the test we will let you know what it was like. 

We will be applying for state nomination to victoria - hoping to live either in Geelong area or Mornington - we are undecided at the moment - it will depend on where the work is. If any one knows these areas and can advise - any info will be greatly received - we have not been to Australia and we dont have any relatives there either - so it is a bit of a leap into the unknown (just hope we get it right!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

hello thanks for your reply,i have found out from another forum that for your practical test you have to build a wall 4 courses high 1.8 long in english bond then it turns into s single skin of brickwork that has a window opening with a soildier course as a sill, and then a small gable which you have to cut in, with a small corball to finish.but they did say that they were very percise with plumb guage and level, hope this helps.


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

hi 

Thanks for that - how are you doing with your application? Ive just read that the Australian gov are thinking of shortening the visa application time to about 3 months for trades people - but only in WA or QLD (not sure how true this is). Have you heard anything like this?


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

The MIA has been in talks with TRA and Vetassess about the skills assessment process and removal of pathway D. I think they are thinking of bringing in a newer, more straight forward method of testing in the not too distant future. So, watch this space. I will advise when the new testing methods are released. We all wait with baited breath. A lot of our clients have been caught with this problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

alaina said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks for that - how are you doing with your application? Ive just read that the Australian gov are thinking of shortening the visa application time to about 3 months for trades people - but only in WA or QLD (not sure how true this is). Have you heard anything like this?


 hello, i have heard a rumour that they want 20,000 more skilled tradesmen to build 200000 new affordable houses in the next 5 years! im going to a expo in london on saturday and im hoping to get some answers there!! and maybe a job!! that would be sweet!


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

hello again

i have seen expos talked about - but thought that as we have an agent it was not worth going - thought it would just be selling the possibilty of moving to Australia and the types of industries that were seeking workers...

Can you actually sort yourself out with job offers at the expo? 

what else happens at the expos? i suddenly feel stupid - should have looked into this

Good luck at the expo - and excellent news about the work for builders - puts our minds at rest - we have read so many messages on forums saying the work for brickies was drying up and pay is not good etc etc - this is not what you want to hear when you are planning to move to Australia!! so great to hear some promising info


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

hello!! got back from the expo in london late last night!! i had agood day there, every state we spoke to wants bricklayers especially the places away from perth and brisbane! they had a stand there from the ABBTF the bricklaying foundation,that i signed up with,they help to find you work when you get to oz, and after you have worked for 3 months as a bricklayer over there they will refund you the $2ooo for the cost of your visa, no strings attached!! so im gonna start my vetasses soon, how did you find the first stage? i spoke to vetasesses yesterday and they inplied i should do it my self!! and save my money! I am selfemployed but i have worked for the same company for 8years! any advice would be good thanks


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

hi, sounds like it went well at the expo- 

the vetassess paper based was alot of work - Paul is self employed brickie (18years) we supplied the following info which took use about 8 weeks to get:-

1. letter from inland revenue - confirming self employment.
2. letter from accountant - confirming self employed and bricklayer
3. data protection request to National insurance to confirm self employed stamp paid.
4. 2 x references from contractors
5. Proof of accounts showing earnings for last 6 years
6. an oath signed by solicitor confirming Paul is a brick layer and the duties performed by him.
7. proof of all his qualifications and indentures
8. application forms - fully completed - competency descriptions of the work he does fully completed (you have to describe from the very basic - include every thing to describe what you do) this can take some time to put together but I think is important you get it right
9. passport photos x 2 ceritified

Paul didnt have any problems getting a reference from his current employer -will yours be ok - or do you not want them to know? 

Paul found this frustrating and time consuming but he got a level 1 result - so it was worth it in the end. I think the best advice it to look at the competencies Australia requires for a Bricklayer and try your best to cover all the aspects of the completencies in your application.

all your docs have to be certified x 2 as true original copies - we got ours done by our solicitor and cost about £75.00 - (including the cost of the oath). The biggest delay was waiting national insurance prints - took 3 phone calls and 6 weeks - so I suggest you make this one of your first jobs.

We are using an agent and they looked over every thing before it was sent off - they only suggested 1 or 2 minor alterations - which we did - we feel happier using an agent. But you can do this without one if you feel confident, we didnt want to fail at this stage and have to redo the paper application again. I believe the next practical is in July and they suggest you need to have applied at least 6 weeks before to stand a chance of getting on the course - I am not sure when the next one after July is planned, but I think the dates are shown on the Vetassess web site - I know they are not every month. 

Hope this gives you some idea of what you need to do and good luck

if you need any further info we will be pleased to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

hey thanks for your info thats very helpfull, can i ask what agent you are using? and how much is it costing you? do you think the agents are earning there money? i have spoken to agents my self! but its alot of money to find this time of the year!! thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Some great advice there alaina, thanks.

Dolly


----------



## dezy (Dec 14, 2008)

*thanks for bricklaying info*



pirate willy said:


> hello thanks for your reply,i have found out from another forum that for your practical test you have to build a wall 4 courses high 1.8 long in english bond then it turns into s single skin of brickwork that has a window opening with a soildier course as a sill, and then a small gable which you have to cut in, with a small corball to finish.but they did say that they were very percise with plumb guage and level, hope this helps.


hi
thanks for the info about whats involved in the bricklaying test hoping to start an application before christmas so its good to get a rough idea whats going to be expected of me.....any one that can give anymore info too would be much appreciated
thanks


----------

